# Headset funktioniert nich..



## RulesGirl (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir gestern ein Headset gekauft von Thyphoon ich habe es angeschlossen un ich kann auch Musik hören un kann mich auch selbst hören aber andere leute können mich nicht hören, jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob mir jemand helfen kann wie ich das Problem löse. 

Ich habe auch das Microphone auch aktiviert, habe alles mögliche ausprobiert.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann ?? 

THX
GRUß 
ANNE


----------



## jore (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wichtig ist auch, dass du alles in der Lautstärkeregelung (Taskleiste) eingestellt hast. Nicht nur bei der Wiedergabe, sondern auch bei der Aufnahme.


Gruß

jore


----------



## RulesGirl (1. Februar 2004)

hey
danke es hat geklappt musste irgendwas umschalten oda so  thx;-)


----------

